# Photos from Woofstock - Day 1



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

We went to Woofstock (www.woofstock.ca) and had lots of fun as always. We didn't get to see much because we were stopped about every two seconds. The three girls (Cupcake, Jellybean and Sparkle) loved the attention. A magazine also took photos of them







Last year, Sparkle and Cookie were on TV too from this event.

I will be heading back today but without the kids - well, maybe I will take one. I want to look at the booths and enjoy the event.

[On The Way Down] - Cupcake on the left and Sparkle on the right. Jellybean was out back in the crate.









[Group Picture] - From Left to Right. The Lab is Ronin (his dad is a BOB Westminster winner), me with Cupcake and Jellybean, my friend with Sparkle and Mini.









[Sparkle] - Being Ms. Princess and needing to be carried.









[Heading Home] - From Left to Right. The kids were tired and dirty - all needed to be carried. Mini, Jellybean, Cupcake, and Sparkle (facing camera).









[Aimee's House] - The kids are jumping up for food. Clockwise - Jellybean, Sparkle, Cupcake.









[Aimee's House] - Jellybean enjoying the sun









[Aimee's House] - Back inside. Clockwise - Jellybean, Cupcake









[Aimee's House] - Sparkle "Mommy, pick me up"









[Sleepy Time] - Jellybean


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

aw those are great pics 
how do you keep up with all of them 
grooming must me a night mare lol


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

You have the most beautiful girls. And I love the names- they deserve to be on TV!! Glamour glamour.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Why can`t i have one, just one















Charmaine, they are gorgeous. And it seems that you had a great time!!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh that looks like such a fun place to go! You need a stroller for all those babies LOL! It was good to see them they are just adorable!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

WOW! What great pictures!!! Those little girls are so precious!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh what a treat!!! I totally enjoyed those pictures of your beautiful babies!!!!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Your babies are simply gorgeous! Precious, all!














It's no wonder they attract the media.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE. They just have such HAPPY faces. I loved the pictures.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh I love love love you pictures! It looks like the girls had a great time. I cant believe you took 3- I can barely handle my two. Does sparkle have a haircut? I really love your kids- thanks so much for sharing! 

P.S. How did you walk them? On their show leads?


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Your kids are adorable


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

They are just gorgeous!





















Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I think I LOVE Sparkle























Hey how about Sparkey & Sparkle























I still love Chloe and Shotzi too







and a few hundred others.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> aw those are great pics
> how do you keep up with all of them
> grooming must me a night mare lol[/B]


It's not too bad







I am blessed with great coats in all my kids so they are easy to maintain. Jellybean can go for a few days without grooming. Sparkle and Cupcake have a lot of their hair chopped off so it's thin and not that much hair. We are growing it back









Waffle and Cookie have shorter coats at about 4-5 inches so they aren't too much work! Thank goodness Buttercup is still a puppy and doesn't need much grooming.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Charm, it seems like a stroller would be perfect to use for going to events like this.....


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> Why can`t i have one, just one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Mayrie. You have a beautiful boy and your girl will come in time. I waited a long long time for my girls too







and I am still waiting for that "perfect" show dog but for now .. I am enjoying my girls.



> Oh that looks like such a fun place to go! You need a stroller for all those babies LOL! It was good to see them they are just adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A stroller would be perfect and make events like this very easy. However, I am refusing to give in - my friends make fun of me that I treat my furkids like human babies (well they are babies) so I am not giving into the stroller. It is also not very popular here in Toronto and I think I will feel awkward pushing one around. I have never ever seen anyone use one before. 

There is the safety factor at these events that makes a stroller ideal. But I still would like to give them them the opportunity to walk. All the dogs are leashed at this event and many of the larger dogs even have muzzles. I have never had a problem with a poorly behaved dog at this event but I guess you never know and can't be too safe.

I usually have my kids in harnesses so I can pull them up if there is a problem. I let them walk in less busy areas and I will pick them up in more crowded ones.



> Oh I love love love you pictures! It looks like the girls had a great time. I cant believe you took 3- I can barely handle my two. Does sparkle have a haircut? I really love your kids- thanks so much for sharing!
> 
> P.S. How did you walk them? On their show leads?[/B]


Sparkle sorta had a haircut but not really ... it's too long to go into on the forum why her hair is like that. I still think she is a sweetheart and sure is easier to maintain









I did walk them. They were in harness dresses. Sparkle was on a show lead but she was carried most of the time. She is too teenie and she is such a princess.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

The kidz are all gorgeous and it looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> I think I LOVE Sparkle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Sparkle is my favourite. Oh Uh ... I said it









Sparkle is just such a little baby and every time I look at her .. I just melt. She does the funniest things and makes us laugh.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, they are all darling, regardless of favorites. Those pics are priceless!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=202790
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a gorgeous bunch there! When I was looking at the pictures I kept thinking "aww look at that one" and I'd look and it would be Sparkle. She's just a star!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Charmypoo, thanks for sharing!







You know how much we love seeing photos of your fluffbutts!!







They are all gorgeous!!


----------



## Filmchick (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh WOW, updated photos of your girls! They're all so pretty!!! They look like triplets...cute, cute and CUTE! I would have loved to come with you and help you carry one. ;-)


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That looked like a fun day . I think Maltese hair is EASY to brush as well , it's my Lhasa Apso who has the million layer coat . Your pups are soooo cute !!! Sarah


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

It looks like you all had a wonderful time! Wish I could have been there. Maybe at some point...
All of your babies are gorgeous, and your show baby will come at the perfect time.
I have a favorite....picture that is. The last, bless her heart all tuckered out.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh wow, those are SO CUTE!!! I can't wait to see more pics from Woofstock! Looks like a whole lot of fun *is jealous*


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Your kids are absolutely adorable. What fun you must have with them. 

Great looking family









I've never seen anyone in my town with a stroller either but I have one and I am having a ball with it. I think they are the best thing since sliced bread.

Lynda


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> That looked like a fun day . I think Maltese hair is EASY to brush as well , it's my Lhasa Apso who has the million layer coat . Your pups are soooo cute !!! Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For sure! I find it harder to groom my Shih Tzu, Waffle! Maltese is relatively easy ... I think a Chihuahua will be best


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=202891
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about a Hairless Chinese crested, huh? I am sooo tempted


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

such dollbabies, they are! do you take waffle to these events or is he a rather stay-at-home kinda guy? 

love the pics!!!! i'm not surprised you were stopped every two minutes LOL i'd stop you and your crew too LOL









ann marie and the "more pix, please!" buttercup


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> such dollbabies, they are! do you take waffle to these events or is he a rather stay-at-home kinda guy?
> 
> love the pics!!!! i'm not surprised you were stopped every two minutes LOL i'd stop you and your crew too LOL
> 
> ...


Waffle goes too but he doesn't like the heat very much. He loves going for walks though! My sister actually took Waffle to Woofstock today but they left before I got there.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

</span> Aaaawww They are all so adorably precious







I really enjoyed all the photo's, but I have to say I love the last two. The one with Sparkle looking up and then Jellybean is just too cute laying on the floor sleeping







You are in fluffbutt heaven







</span></span>


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

You have such a _beautiful_ family - they are all absolutely adorable!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What beautiful babies you have. We need more pictures more often.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

No hairless...the powderpuffs are more adorable. Bella is a chinese crested powderpuff and maltese.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

She has 6 dogs, my favorite is Sparkle, she has a beautiful face. If you get tired of her I will take her.







Oh well, it was worth a try


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Your kids are absolutely adorable. What fun you must have with them.
> 
> Great looking family
> 
> ...


I'm with you on this Lynda. I've never seen anyone with a dog stroller either but I do what's best for me and I don't care what people think. I think the older we get the more bold we get in that respect!!!

Charm, you should get that cute Jeep stroller... it's not fru fru and I think your friends will see that it is very practical when taking several Malts on an outing.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> Are Cookie and Nibbler also called Jelly Bean an Cupcake? Or do you have 6 dogs? LOL Sorry I'm still kinda getting to know people here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also have a Jellybean and Cupcake! My signature definitely needs updating to reflect the current state.

Waffle belongs to my sister who lives with me during the summer but she takes Waffle with her during the school year. She goes to a university around an hour from where I am. Nibbler lives with my aunt who is around 5 minutes from me. She is a stay at home mom who devotes all her time to Nibbler. I see him on a weekly basis and he can come home back to me anytime.









So I guess that means I really .. officially own 4 dogs.


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*







Hey Charmy, in the time I have been honored to get to know ya... it's very tough to decide whether your gorgeous malts or YOU are more beautiful... what a toss up hehe. Glad you had a wonderful time. I live for pics like these of our precious malt babies hehe.





































*


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are too sweet







I feel the same way about you and your kids. I need to send some to you for training. Other than Cookie and Waffle .. my others aren't very good with tricks. We taught Waffle a really stupid trick. We say "dance" and he stands up and does circles on his legs. It did win him a stupid dog trick prize though


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Charmaine,*



*A stroller is in order here girl!! Dont worry what people think! They never saw one in Kalamunda before I had mine and it's a hit to say the least. The amount of ppl who want to get one







and at least all your babies are safe in one 'basket' LOL














and with dresses!! well, they would be the life of any party!!







*



*dede and Chloe from down under*

*[attachment=7595:attachment] *


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awwww! I just love all ur babies...great pics!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

They are soooooooo cute!!














How old are they??


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> They are soooooooo cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jellybean and Cupcake are sisters and are 11 months old.
Sparkle is 2.5 years old.
Waffle is 4 years old.
Nibbler is 5 years old.
Cookie is 6 years old.

It seems like I get one a year except Jellybean/Cupcake became a pair that I couldn't split up.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Charmy they (and you) are just beautiful! I see that you have your hands full. Just say the word and I'll send Jellybean a ticket to come and live in Mississippi........


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=204111
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that`s ok i can take them both!!!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I didn't read all the thread, just your first post, but those are great pictures! I don't know how you tell them apart...they are all of equal beauty to me...


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=203436
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oh ok thank you. I still feel unimformed sometimes. They are all very beautiful.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Charm... They are ALLL BEAUTIFUL!!!














Makes my heart melt....


----------

